
The biggest threat facing middle-age men is loneliness - ca98am79
http://www.bostonglobe.com/magazine/2017/03/09/the-biggest-threat-facing-middle-age-men-isn-smoking-obesity-loneliness/k6saC9FnnHQCUbf5mJ8okL/story.html?utm_source=nextdraft&utm_medium=email
======
thomk
I'm married with 2 cats, 2 dogs a baby on the way and I work from home. I
would kill for some loneliness.

------
combatentropy

      > a researcher from Britain’s University of Oxford
      > presented study results that [...]
      > Men need an activity together to make and keep a bond. [...]
      > like school or military service or sports."
    

Yes, this matches my own experience, and I've heard it elsewhere.

------
RichardHeart
And here I thought it was death.

~~~
swalsh
Is the hardest part of a video game the end?

~~~
anonnyj
You get a profound emptiness when it comes time to put down a good game.

